# HOW MANY BANDS ????



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Just curious as to how many guys consistantly shoot birds that are banded here in north dakota??? It seems that many other states are busy banding but we(NDG&F) aren't to excited about it. Just curious as to what and how many are banded. If you have any info. or stats on this subject please post it! DCOYNUT


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I had been on pace for 1 a year. 5 consecuitive years with a band, but if you take last fall and this spring together I'm on a year long drought.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Since I've hunted in ND which is since 1999. I have probably been along for around 1500 geese and 700 ducks. In total I have seen 3 bands shot. They are really few and far between in Nodak for the group I hunt with. Not really sure why.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

In 6 years of chasing ducks & geese, we have only got one band.
I wasn't the lucky guy either. :evil:


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I'd have to agree that they are few and far between.... I'm wondering why the game and fish aren't banding more birds?! I find it incredible that hunters frequently shoot banded birds in ARKANSAS but yet we have many many birds in NODAK as well. DCOYNUT


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

We got into them pretty good this year hear. Between Neck Collars and bands, I have been along on 9 bands, 2 collars in the last 6 months. That doesnt include other states. All were shot in North Dakota.
4 of them were snows
3 were Canadas
2 were Mallards


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The reason they shoot so many band down in Ark is because they band birds while they are sitting on the refuges during the hunting season.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Its a purely random deal. I've been around when we bagged 2 banded birds out of a flock. I was on a streak of about 1 per year for 5 years. Now, I haven't bagged one for about 5 years. First thing I do when any bird is in hand, is check for jewelry. How sweet it is. I'm due.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

we shot a few banded birds this year...local birds that we hunt on the first 2 weeks are more prone to be banded...we shot 3 canada on tha same hunt withs leg bands on the first day.We havent shot any other banded canada in the whole season,in fall once the migrators are there you can forget bands...


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> The reason they shoot so many band down in Ark is because they band birds while they are sitting on the refuges during the hunting season.


Most of the bands I have seen in AR and MS were banded in Canada.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Win4win is right - the reason they shoot so many bands is that when hunting the green timber you get the birds to work so close to you that you can actually see the birds that are leg banded, then its just a matter of killing them..... :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have shot 3 banded mallards in ND,and have been with when friends have shot 5 other banded mallards,and Doug shot a banded canada last year.All of the mallards except 2 of them were banded in Canada,the 2 others were banded in Michigan,and Louisiana.The honker was banded in Nebraska.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

6 bands in ND- not one from ND. Few and far between 'em.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The REAL reason they shoot more banded birds in the south is because they band birds across the North and the funnel to traditional wintering grounds in the south, ie you have better odds since the ducks come from all over. Unless you hunt close to where they consistantly band ducks its all luck. Hens will most likely return to where they were raised and they drakes will follow the hens where ever. That's why you have a better chance of shooting banded drakes. I have seen four Drake mallards shot in ND that were banded. One was banded in ND at J. Clark. One at Aggiaz refuge in MN and the rest from Canada. I shot one. I also shot a banded pintail, again a drake banded in Canada.


----------

